# WOC Question



## DJ_Roxas (Aug 22, 2011)

Okay I've been trying to find a powder that I can use as a countour, the only thing is that I can never find a powder that's 2 shades darker than my skintone. I was wondering if anyone here knows a good recommendation for powders I can use as a contour. I would like it if they were drugstore brands but department store are okay to mention even though I can't get to a department store counter to find a darker contour shade and I'm a NC50 in MAC.


----------



## afulton (Aug 22, 2011)

I am NC50 too and I use the following to contour:
  	Queen Bronzer in Ebony---favorite of all time
  	Shadowy Contour Powder-available at MAC Pro store
  	Definitive Contour Powder-available at MAC Pro store
  	Blunt Blush-available at any MAC store or counter

  	I reach for the Queen Bronzer most often.  I always get compliments when I wear it to contour my cheeks.  I found my Queen Bronzer at Target; however, Walmart and drugstores carry it too.


DJ_Roxas said:


> Okay I've been trying to find a powder that I can use as a countour, the only thing is that I can never find a powder that's 2 shades darker than my skintone. I was wondering if anyone here knows a good recommendation for powders I can use as a contour. I would like it if they were drugstore brands but department store are okay to mention even though I can't get to a department store counter to find a darker contour shade and I'm a NC50 in MAC.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 23, 2011)

I use Fashion Fair "Chocolate Chip" blush, and I'm NW50.


----------

